# A letter from Audi Tradition (parts department)



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

This is x-posted from another site...but welcome news regardless.

Hello John,

some B2-news for the community:

-857609721B handbrake cable left: Audi Tradition
-857609721C handbrake cable right: Audi Tradition
-857609721A handbrake cable: Audi Tradition
-853615301C brake disk 276x20: Audi Tradition
-431711221 socket: Audi Tradition
-811819099B water deflector for cars without AC: Audi Tradition
-855837477B side window seal coupé: Audi Tradition
-811837477B side window seal 2-door and Sport quattro: Audi Tradition
-813837477B side window seal sedan: Audi Tradition
-811853329E clip: Audi Tradition
-855877297 2AT sunroof seal: Audi Tradition
-857407469B Audi Tradition


coming soon:

-811853605A Audi sign
-811853582A clamp for sill
-035121101J hose
-857721555A accelerator cable for enginecode RR (20V Turbo)


we do have a new categorie "Aktuelles" where you will find all new updated parts from last 30 days:
Audi Tradition

Because there is still confusion about getting parts from foreign countries this information again: we ship and sell worldwide, just contact us using our contact form: https://trshop.audi.de/konakart/ContactUs.do
Best Regards 

Sebastian Funk 
Audi Tradition Neckarsulm 

AUDI AG 
N/GP-T 
Postfach 1144 
74148 Neckarsulm 
Tel.+49 7132 31 741118 
Mobil: +49 (0)160 93902398 
Fax+49 7132 31 84741118 
mailto:[email protected] 
Audi Worldwide > Home 
Redirect


----------

